# RCI Error code: WKSWEB03: Sorry, we were unable to process your request at this time.



## ausman (Jul 9, 2010)

I've been unable to put a resort on Hold for about 3 weeks now. I'm into a period where I want to book and have already lost a couple of good opportunities. Keep getting the following error message:

WKSWEB03: Sorry, we were unable to process your request at this time. Please try again - if you continue to get this message, please call the Call Center.

The RCI help desk sent canned responses but seems unresponsive to the problem. They hint that the weekend processing may fix it but it hasn't happened.

Anyone else get this message and was able to get a fix.?


----------



## pranas (Jul 10, 2010)

I use to get it regularly but it seems to have stopped recently.


----------



## e.bram (Jul 10, 2010)

It is possible someone else requested a hold before you and has not confirmed yet, but still within allotted confirm time window. if the other party confirms that unit will be removed from the database, if not a hold flag in the database will be removed and it will once again be available to other trying to access the database. How else could you manage a database. It is also done with concert and event tickets and other applications using a multiple access database.


----------



## akp (Jul 11, 2010)

*We need to talk!*

Is this a Points account?

Have you checked whether you're able to search Last Call and Extra Vacations?

Starting in January of 2010 I cannot put a hold or confirm weeks.  I also cannot search Last Call or Extra Vacations.  (I don't care about this much, but it is a detail I have noticed).

I have logged over 4 hours on the phone with RCI customer service and technical people and they basically cannot figure it out.  Until this week I was fairly laid back about it, but this week I missed out on a GREAT last minute week because I couldn't hold it, and I'm coming up to a period where I want to book something for summer 2011 and I want to make sure I get it.

On the last two calls to RCI,I have asked to speak to a supervisor.  They've referred my account for some evaluation by the Technical Support staff.  

This is terribly frustrating, isn't it?

Anita

PS - If this is the same as my problem, it definitely is NOT a situation where the unit is being held by someone else.  Tell me the doggiest dog in the database that no one is ever going to be able to book and I still can't hold it.  I've had the RCI guides sign into my account and they see the same thing I see - that I cannot hold or book anything.


----------



## TAG (Jul 11, 2010)

*similar problem*

We had a similar problem with a soon-to-expire week and I eventually emailed the CEO of RCI.  I had tried the call centers, but for some reason I kept getting connected to Ireland and I just could not understand what they were saying.  The email brought immediate resolution.  We were told that there was a 'programming glitch' associated with our account and RCI magically made our then-expired week reappear in our account.


----------



## ausman (Jul 12, 2010)

The RCI online help guy, I believe, tweaked my account and I can now hold or confirm.

Was told my problem was due to having a deposit from a resort which is now disaffiliated with RCI. Searching using all deposits was providing a problem because of this. To use that week I will have to call the call center.

It is true one of my deposits is a resort that is now disaffiliated but I was getting the error when I searched with any deposit, hence my belief the account was "tweaked".

For Anita, my account providing the trouble is a weeks account.


----------



## akp (Jul 26, 2010)

*TAG, do you still have that email address?*

I would love to send a summary of this experience to the VP of Consumer Affairs at RCI, or the CEO, or someone.

I just got off the phone with RCI again (another 37 minutes of my life).

5 months and an estimated 5 hours of my life on the phone with RCI reps and my account still isn't working.

Today's rep was one of the worst I've had.  I ask to speak to a supervisor at least five times before he would stop arguing and transfer me.  He kept telling me I was wrong about availability coming online 10 months before the travel date, that I needed to be more diligent about calling in and having them book for me, and that there was nothing any supervisor was going to be able to tell me.  He became quite frustrated with my persistence and just wanted to fight me by the end, I think.  

It was so frustrating that I finally became a little short with him and told him I was done talking to him.  When I finally did get the supervisor on the line, he actually gave me some helpful information about what to do next.  I was very pleased with his style of response even if he wasn't able to resolve it.

So if you've got an email address for the CEO still, I'd love to have it.

Thanks, Anita


----------



## akp (Jul 26, 2010)

*WOW!  This response from RCI:*

I dug up the RCI CEO's email address elsewhere on TUG.  I sent him a well-documented and polite email at 4:48 detailing the issues I've been having and describing the poor customer support I've been given (no followup, condescension, no apologies, etc.).

My email ended with the question "Can you help?".  

At 4:58, I received the following response (copied to a David Albright, the Director of Service and Support) from the CEO's email address:  

We will certainly try Anita.

Dave, please handle.

On behalf of RCI, my sincere apologies for your frustrations,

g.

Geoffrey A. Ballotti
President & CEO
RCI
7 Sylvan Way
Parsippany, NJ 07054


----------



## lawgs (Jul 26, 2010)

akp said:


> I dug up the RCI CEO's email address elsewhere on TUG.  I sent him a well-documented and polite email at 4:48 detailing the issues I've been having and describing the poor customer support I've been given (no followup, condescension, no apologies, etc.).
> 
> My email ended with the question "Can you help?".
> 
> ...




He does answer his emails......and passes the problem off to his "right arm"

you have it recorded with Geoff now....follow up will occur....david will assign you a "specialist" if it was anything like my email to Geoff last year about "woeful" vacation counselors.....


----------

